# Dealing with inappropriate and aggressive female passengers



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Is it even worth it to pick them up? You're gambling that they won't decide to report you for a free ride or some insane daddy issues that they project onto you.

Let them walk themselves home in a stupor.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> Is it even worth it to pick them up? You're gambling that they won't decide to report you for a free ride or some insane daddy issues that they project onto you.
> 
> Let them walk themselves home in a stupor. Hopefully they are pulled into an alley for a little "surprise sex". Modern women are monsters.


They don't start that behavior until after the trip starts so I don't know it's going to happen, and your right modern women are monsters. you should see my ex lol.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

What do you mean they get away with it? Are you allowing it? Only you and them are in the vehicle. so if it's being allowed, that's only because YOU are allowing it.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> What do you mean they get away with it? Are you allowing it? Only you and them are in the vehicle. so if it's being allowed, that's only because YOU are allowing it.


That sounds a lot like victim blaming. You wouldn't do that to a woman.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I assume it's not 9 AM on weekdays that you're picking these women up.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

csullivan68 said:


> That sounds a lot like victim blaming. You wouldn't do that to a woman.


Wouldn't do what to a woman?


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Or are modern men too sensitive? Why not try and grow a pair and learn how to deal with things that happen in life?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh horrors! Another attractive, intoxicated woman whispered lewd suggestions into my ear last night! She didn’t even have the decency to give me time to roll up my window and I missed half of it!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

csullivan68 said:


> Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it.


We are?!? :cools:


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Dashcam dude, dashcam!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Obviously you're not following the discussion thread in which men have told me that they would grateful if women had to be obedient and subservient.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


I get this often... women being overly nice and will tap my shoulder or arm while laughing. I have zero interest in hitting on other chicks and I've been out of the pickup game so long I don't always notice subtle hints until after the pax left and I had a little time to think about it.

If I do get the feeling I'm being hit on or they want to talk nasty I try to bring up how I'm married by saying "My wife and I like going to __________ as well, you'll like it." Usually that is enough.

I once had 4 ladies (before the Chinese Virus lockdowns) that were talking about all kinds of raunchy events they had and at one point one asked me what I thought about what they were talking about and if I would like doing that. So I just joked "After hearing all this I'm going to ask my wife what she does when she goes out with her friends!" They all laughed and again that was enough to get them to chill out.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it.


Because many men enjoy it??


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> That sounds a lot like victim blaming. You wouldn't do that to a woman.


Well what were you wearing? Something low cut?



Fusion_LUser said:


> If I do get the feeling I'm being hit on or they want to talk nasty I try to bring up how I'm married by saying "My wife and I like going to __________ as well, you'll like it." Usually that is enough.


Scat parties?
Is that the blank part?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Paladin220 said:


> Or are modern men too sensitive? Why not try and grow a pair and learn how to deal with things that happen in life?


Because wimmin are sitting on a gold mine (you thought it was vagina? Nope.)

Did you watch the Cavanaugh hearings?
Do you read the news?

Men - but, especially white, old men are hunted.
We can't squeeze a shoulder, give a hug, a kiss ... prison.
Unwanted sexual advances. Assault. Rape.

But some old lady drenched in perfume can grab me up and hug and kiss away.
Doesn't matter.
And if I complain ... ''What's a matter with you snowflake? Grow a pair. It's only a hug."

Yes, it's a double standard. 
It's gonna get worse so you better get used to it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


You should start thinking of carrying and selling sex toys to those female passengers. &#128176;&#128176;&#128178;&#128178;&#128178;


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Because wimmin are sitting on a gold mine (you thought it was vagina? Nope.)
> 
> Did you watch the Cavanaugh hearings?
> Do you read the news?
> ...


The world is full of double standards - always has been and always will be.

a woman can touch a man without permission - a man cannot
blacks can be proud of their skin color - whites cannot
a guy who sleeps around is a 'stud' - a woman who does is a '$lut'

So, yes, you do have to get used to it if you want to survive in this world - or you can just come onto a message board and cry about how unfair it all is. Guess what? Life isn't fair.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well what were you wearing? Something low cut?
> 
> 
> Scat parties?
> Is that the blank part?


Blank part could be bars, restaurants, underground midget pudding fights, cockfights (no not the chicken ones) or anything else you can think of!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Blank part could be bars, restaurants, underground midget pudding fights, cockfights (no not the chicken ones) or anything else you can think of!


With the Covid lockdowns they stopped all midget pudding fights in Highland Park


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> With the Covid lockdowns they stopped all midget pudding fights in Highland Park


That's why you need to look for the underground fights. You have to know people though to get the skinny on those fights!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> What do you mean they get away with it? Are you allowing it? Only you and them are in the vehicle. so if it's being allowed, that's only because YOU are allowing it.


I have brought the vehicle to a stop due to 'touchy' or otherwise inappropriate female PAX behavior. I have stated point blank to this kind of passenger that I am trying to focus on the road, and everything they are engaging in is deeply inappropriate, and if it continues in any fashion, the ride will end. I also point to the Dash-Cam that i have running at all times.

This always fixes the issue for the duration of the trip.
I have a good enough rating to eat 1*s in these situations, and not care too much.
Married 20+ years, happily. Don't need some buzzed club girl (or dude, I've had a few dudes hitting on me in past rides, even a grandma once) pestering me on busy Toronto roads which require a lot of concentration even at the best of times. There is no way these pax, no matter how intoxicated or horned up, don't get the hint that I'm having none of their bullshit, and this is a point-A-to-point-B service.

Another common request is from the stoner crowd to turn the app off and get stoned with them.

Even had a swinger couple invite me up to their apartment after driving them home from the bar.

I simply tell all these 'come party with us' requests that I'm more interested in making some money tonight than hanging out with strangers.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I just laugh it off...had a gal the other day staying at a hotel that wanted to “party” with me lol...I just smiled at her and wished her well


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah it's pretty bad, towards the end there I could barely see the road for all the kitty in my face. I'm going to bring a giant Dustin-esque flyswatter with me if I drive again. These girls are relentless.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> They don't start that behavior until after the trip starts so I don't know it's going to happen, and your right modern women are monsters. you should see my ex lol.


But you do know. That is why you posted.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> What do you mean they get away with it? Are you allowing it? Only you and them are in the vehicle. so if it's being allowed, that's only because YOU are allowing it.


Isnt that sort of blaming the victim. Same thing as saying that if you work a job and you stay at that job aren't you allowing to happen?

Has happened to me once or twice. I simply state to the passenger, That she needs to stop, and that whatever she thinks is going to happen , is not. and if the activity does not stop her ride ends at the next safest place I can drop her off. ( also inform her that I do have a dash cam for further reference if needed).

The victim needs to be forthcoming and state with no confusion the behavior is inappropriate. If it continues from there then action needs to be taken.


----------



## ocdriver1987 (Aug 24, 2020)

just let em suck it


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Paladin220 said:


> blacks can be proud of their skin color - whites cannot


You left out the part about white people don't get shot by law enforcement officers during traffic stops.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


I usually take my pants off when they start in like this. It usually shuts stops the nonsense.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

A story is born.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pics or video or none of this happened.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Pics or video or none of this happened.


Don't know what to tell you, I dont have and pictures of me taking my pants off.

But,

I'll send you some pics of my junk if you really want, but I'm not posting them publicly, don't wanna get banned


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

This chat has gone in directions I don't think was intended.
Hilarious. . .but not intended. LOL


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Female human or bear? Female human, bear would try to ignore her terrible smell until the end of the ride. Female bear would get impregnated.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Female human or bear? Female human, bear would try to ignore her terrible smell until the end of the ride. Female bear would get impregnated.


At first did not know how to take the Bear point of view. Since the first encounter with bear point of view, I have come to appreciate these posts.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> a guy who sleeps around is a 'stud' - a woman who does is a '$lut'


I prefer "$tud." :cools:


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Just utter those three magic words that will end all inappropriate activity immediately:
"I am Gay"


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> Just utter those three magic words that will end all inappropriate activity immediately:
> "I am Gay"


just gonna say . .. not necessarily. . . . . .


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> You left out the part about white people don't get shot by law enforcement officers during traffic stops.


They do though. In much greater numbers than blacks, in fact. You are absorbing and repeating lies from corporate media.

Did you know that 44% of libs and 20% of cons overestimate the number of incidents of cops shooting unarmed blacks by 40x? It's insane what kind of brainwashing is happening to people like you.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> They do though. In much greater numbers than blacks, in fact. You are absorbing and repeating lies from corporate media.
> 
> Did you know that 44% of libs and 20% of cons overestimate the number of incidents of cops shooting unarmed blacks by 40x? It's insane what kind of brainwashing is happening to people like you.
> 
> View attachment 569387


I was going to make a similar post, but didn't have the stats or info.


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> With the Covid lockdowns they stopped all midget pudding fights in Highland Park


Why, short on funds?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Paladin220 said:


> The world is full of double standards - always has been and always will be.
> 
> a woman can touch a man without permission - a man cannot
> blacks can be proud of their skin color - whites cannot
> ...


That's about what I told OP.

Fair is four letter word that begins with the same letter as ****.
I believe that they are equally profane.

.



bone-aching-work said:


> Did you know that 44% of libs and 20% of cons overestimate the number of incidents of cops shooting unarmed blacks by 40x?


Did you know that 65% of all women named Karen voted for Biden.
And so did 85% of all the men named Karen.

Pretty amazing, eh?

.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Did you know that 65% of all women named Karen voted for Biden.
> And so did 85% of all the men named Karen.
> 
> Pretty amazing, eh?


Aw sad. You miss the Orange Moron? Miss all the destruction of America and the constant whining?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Aw sad. You miss the Orange Moron? Miss all the destruction of America and the constant whining?


No no. I'm glad he is gone.
I hate America as much as you do, comrade.

China can have the world.
Mexico can have California and Texas.
We can empty the country's coffers to feed entitled socialists.

It's all ok with me.
God bless the Supreme Leader.
Commissar Joe will save us.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> No no. I'm glad he is gone.
> I hate America as much as you do, comrade.
> 
> China can have the world.
> ...


Good boy. Keep up with that attitude and we might let you out of the re-ed camp early.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Make sure you got a cam pointed to the inside and make sure you save those clips!


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Aw sad. You miss the Orange Moron? Miss all the destruction of America and the constant whining?


No I am sure the current administration will do a much better job in those categories.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I prefer "$tud." :cools:


We know, but I still prefer a ****


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Dealing with them? Hey two can tango


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

get you a dash cam or start recording to protect yourself. A scorned woman is a 1 star or potential visit from the police.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> You left out the part about white people don't get shot by law enforcement officers during traffic stops.


I've actually done extensive research on police shootings (watched the video and articles on more than 7k police shootings.) Race is much less of an issue in shootings than discussed and shootings of unarmed non-combative individuals are even less racially charged. The groups that SHOULD be outraged are native Americans and Latino/Hispanic men. People of Asian descent are seldom the victim of a police shooting.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Isnt that sort of blaming the victim. Same thing as saying that if you work a job and you stay at that job aren't you allowing to happen?
> 
> Has happened to me once or twice. I simply state to the passenger, That she needs to stop, and that whatever she thinks is going to happen , is not. and if the activity does not stop her ride ends at the next safest place I can drop her off. ( also inform her that I do have a dash cam for further reference if needed).
> 
> The victim needs to be forthcoming and state with no confusion the behavior is inappropriate. If it continues from there then action needs to be taken.


I'm not blaming him for it happening but he can't generalize this Behavior by saying it is allowed when he's doing absolutely nothing to stop it. Now he knows why some rape victims don't come right out and speak up immediately after the incident, only years later do they say something. I'm not saying I agree with that necessarily but now he gets a sense of why they don't say anything initially. If it's only him in the other party in the vehicle and If he doesn't want it "allowed", who does he expect to step in and not allow it if he's not going to do it. No one else has a clue what's going on in that vehicle. Same thing goes for me or anyone else. I am 125 lb and drive XL. When I get 6 dudes in my truck making inappropriate comments or refusing to get out of my truck until I agree to come in and party with them, who's going to save me? No one but myself because no one else knows what's going on. At that point it's up to me and only me. Mister captain save a driver isn't going to swoop down from the sky and save me


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Ummm, I would swoop down and save ya, but you're always being so mean to the pax by insisting they behave.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> They do though. In much greater numbers than blacks, in fact.


I can't find anything in those graphs that supports your assertion.

But let me ask you a few questions:

1. Have you ever, and I mean ever in your entire life, been feared for your life when a law enforcement officer pulled you over for a traffic stop?
and
2. How long does your average traffic stop take?
and
3. How often do you get ordered out of your car during a traffic stop?

4. Do you ever get ordered to put your hands on top of the car?

Just wondering.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

1. Yes
2. 10-15 min with a breathalyzer with a bad headlight
3*. Everytime except one...which includes an officer mistaking the smell of gummies bears for booze with my wife and kids in the car.
4. Everytime I've been asked to get out of the car, I've been searched.*

I've had a cop draw down on me for setting a 2 liter bottle of sprite that had sprung a leak outside of my truck while he was running my license. It was clearly spraying everywhere and he got out of his cruiser drew on me, almost shot me (finger on the trigger...not off to the side), and put me in cuffs on the ground with sprite spraying me in the face

Cops are trained to be violent and escalate situations instead of de-escalating while maintaining their own safety. In 92% of those 7000k+ police shootings there was a clear way to de-escalate, maintain public and personal safety, and accomplish the desired outcome. They simply haven't been trained well enough. They, for the most part, aren't bad people, they just lack training in de-escalation, empathy, and situational tradeoffs.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

TBone said:


> get you a dash cam or start recording to protect yourself. A scorned woman is a 1 star or potential visit from the police.


You're right. I only thought I would get in trouble if I reciprocated thier advances, but ignoring them is risky to because that could make them angry. Maybe I should just sleep with them so they won't be mad. Talk about going the extra mile to provide excellent customer service LoL.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I can't find anything in those graphs that supports your assertion.
> 
> But let me ask you a few questions:
> 
> ...


Here are my answers as a white guy:

Let me preface by saying that I've never been incarcerated or charged with any offense other than "Failure to follow traffic control device" or "Speeding". I suppose if I was a black guy I'd probably have had bags of weed planted on me.

1) Very much so. One time a few days after a particularly bad detainment incident with some cops, I had a cop car follow me just a few blocks and when I finally took a turn and he didn't follow me, I had to stop for a few minutes and pull myself together. In fact, I think it took me a couple of years to get back to the point where I stopped having my heart rate go to 110 bpm every time I would see them.

2) That's highly variable. From about 10 minutes to about 45 minutes.

3) I've been ordered out of my car a few times.

4) Hands on top of my car? I didn't know that was a thing... I've been ordered out of my car and searched, but no hands on the car... the order here is always to put the hands behind your head. In fact, they usually take you like 20-30 feet away from your car before searching you, and then either make you stand outside in the cold for a long while, or put you in the back of the police car while you wait.

An officer once told me that I was very fortunate that he did not make me lie down face down onto the hot asphalt.

One time when I was walking on a dirt path near the highway I was also ordered to put my hands on top of my head while one officer was pointing a rifle at me and two others were pointing handguns at me. At the time, I was lawfully in possession of a holstered firearm and in a place where discharge of a firearm was legal. I knew if I made the wrong move, or if they just didn't like me, they could shoot me dead and they could easily claim I made a move for my weapon and who would doubt them?

I've been searched a few times in traffic stops and otherwise. I've had my property taken hostage and told I could only get it back if I authorized an illegal search of my trunk, otherwise they would hold it at the police department until it opened several hours later and have to fill out paperwork to get it back. I've had them twist my arms backwards in very painful angles and then tell me I wasn't being detained and they just wanted to ask me questions, and yet when asked if I was free to go I was told "no". When I went in to the police department I talked to a high ranking officer and I was told the officers acted correctly. In many cases, the guy who was harassing me himself was high ranking. One time it was a Lieutenant. I've always read on the internet that if a lower officer is giving you a hard time you can ask for him to bring his supervisor along but in my experience it is totally unhelpful and it seems the higher their rank is, the worse they are.

I am pretty sure during one time when policemen had me detained when I was on foot far from my car, they visited where my car was at and vandalized it.

The funny thing is, if a cop came up along side me and asked me a simple question, I'd probably take the time to answer if it wasn't an unreasonable question. But so many times they start things with guns drawn or with an obvious detainment and so I won't say anything to them because in my opinion a "friendly conversation" is one where anyone can leave at any time, and being held with the threat of prosecution is basically a form of kidnapping. It would be if I came up to some stranger and threatened them against leaving without having a badge on my chest.

When I was a kid I wanted to be a cop. When I became an adult, I realized the government is run completely by corrupt ****ups. I've met some good cops, but I think they are held back by a completely corrupt culture that infiltrates their departments. One guy I know is an ex-cop. He left knowing he could not do anything to correct how the department was and didn't want to be part of it. Whistleblowers are not welcome. The playground bullies grow up from the schoolyard, and they join the police academy.

Personally, there is nothing as terrifying as policeman in my opinion. You cannot defend yourself against them. If you act in self-defense it will be considered murder or assault. They are given nearly 100% trust by the courts. If you say they did something bad to you everyone calls you paranoid... especially if you are white.

When I first signed up on this forum, I actually had a black guy in my avatar. It had nothing to do with race, I just liked the picture. I posted a summary of one of my traffic stops and I distinctly remember another poster here saying something like "yeah it is because you are black". Except it wasn't.

I've had a lot people tell me that nothing like that ever happened to them and I must have been up to no good. Bringing up encounters I've had with the police always just leads to ridicule.

Don't get me wrong, I know that black people get racially profiled. I've had policemen tell me as much directly that they do that. But what I also believe is that police age profile too. If you are a male between the ages of 18 and 24 of any race they will assume you are up to no good and treat you like garbage. Between 18 and 24 I had a handful of extremely bad experiences with policemen. I've had much better luck since then.

I've had a couple of bad stops but also a couple of good stops that didn't last very long where things went professionally. It is a total crapshoot. But being white is no guarantee of an easy time with the police. Maybe the trick is to be an *old* white guy. Or probably better yet, a white girl.

.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Sometimes I hate my dashing good looks too but we all have our burdens.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Mann....and all I get, in my market, are dudes hitting on me....


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

csullivan68 said:


> You're right. I only thought I would get in trouble if I reciprocated thier advances, but ignoring them is risky to because that could make them angry. Maybe I should just sleep with them so they won't be mad. Talk about going the extra mile to provide excellent customer service LoL.


I have had more trouble turning down women than if I would have dated them. There was a sexual harassment complaint, been called gay multiple times, had stuff thrown at me, had a women go get a guy friend to fight me, and my favorite...made an uber rider cry because I announced to the whole car that I didn't hear her say I was cute. Then heard her sniffling in the back seat saying "why would he do that"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TBone said:


> made an uber rider cry because I announced to the whole car that I didn't hear her say I was cute. Then heard her sniffling in the back seat saying "why would he do that"


You don't gotta be mean!

Now she'll be too scarred to tell some incel driver he is cute and she won't make his day!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You don't gotta be mean!
> 
> Now she'll be too scarred to tell some incel driver he is cute and she won't make his day!


Not incel, just a sociopathic loner that wants to be alone. Guess it doesnt matter anyways cause I am done with Uber. I have decided not to show them proof that I have had my license longer than a year to a company that I have driven for since 2015.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Mann....and all I get, in my market, are dudes hitting on me....


Wanna do lunch some time?


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


It definitely happens. The best is driving in Boulder and having attractive college girls do this. I'm here for it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> That sounds a lot like victim blaming. You wouldn't do that to a woman.


What did he think was going to happen out late and dressed like that?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Another common request is from the stoner crowd to turn the app off and get stoned with them


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 569607


Only that I'd have to find another way home if I were high.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> You're right. I only thought I would get in trouble if I reciprocated thier advances, but ignoring them is risky to because that could make them angry. Maybe I should just sleep with them so they won't be mad. Talk about going the extra mile to provide excellent customer service LoL.


Thats what I would do!

Make them walk bowlegged in the morning.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Only that I'd have to find another way home if I were high.


You could just call an Uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


No worse than dealing with a carload of inappropriate & agressive gay guys.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Mann....and all I get, in my market, are dudes hitting on me....


I run into that all the time too. I've had two men offer me money if I let them perform oral sex on me. I declined.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

TBone said:


> I have had more trouble turning down women than if I would have dated them. There was a sexual harassment complaint, been called gay multiple times, had stuff thrown at me, had a women go get a guy friend to fight me, and my favorite...made an uber rider cry because I announced to the whole car that I didn't hear her say I was cute. Then heard her sniffling in the back seat saying "why would he do that"


Hot


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hand them a jehovas witness flyer when they enter and tell them how cool you think Christ is and would they mind you sharing some more literature


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

L


Irishjohn831 said:


> Hand them a jehovas witness flyer when they enter and tell them how cool you think Christ is and would they mind you sharing some more literature


I'd go with the Church of the Latter Day Saints and take it a step further. Invite them home to meet your wives and see if they'd be a good fit as a sister wife.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> L
> 
> I'd go with the Church of the Latter Day Saints and take it a step further. Invite them home to meet your wives and see if they'd be a good fit as a sister wife.


Shhhh

Thats my gig.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Make them walk bowlegged in the morning.


I call that 'The Honeymoon Shuffle.'


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I call that 'The Honeymoon Shuffle.'


I call it Tuesday and Thursday, and sometimes Sunday.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Just tell them your gay and it will stop instantly.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


I think I've seen you driving around. :biggrin:
I do have a question though... Are men doing the same thing and you don't have a problem with it and it just the "women" attention that grinding ur gears? "Definitely don't have to answer it" :thumbup:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> I think I've seen you driving around. :biggrin:
> I do have a question though... Are men doing the same thing and you don't have a problem with it and it just the "women" attention that grinding ur gears? "Definitely don't have to answer it" :thumbup:


That explains it. I hit on that too! They're the best! Unconditional love, faithful as hell, always happy to see you&#128517;&#129303;


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Honestly, every business I go to that are either employed by majority female or where there is a female manager the place is a disgrace, every thing is done ass backwards and the incompetence is through the roof, attitude so bad it's almost like if you don't kiss their asses they are shit to work with, I don't even know where to begin with examples there is so much.

Doctors office, Dentist, Hospital, Eye doctor, Walmart and any store they are the majority, it's is a blessing 99% of the time if I am working with a male, just another example of how screwed up the US society is with Affirmative Action giving them jobs they don't deserve and are horrible at, it is so hard to take, I am going to lose it one day I can feel it.

Just the other day I needed a copy of a document at a office that I do business with, all women, it is a annual document a contract that I need to to get cash actually tomorrow, so this morning I am going over the paper work needed to get this tomorrow and the stupid women gives me a copy of document for last year and was rude on top of it, so now I have to go back tomorrow, it is truly disgusting, I blame myself for not checking every little thing as I usually do but we started talking about something else and I gave her a chance and trusted her, what a freaking mistake.

So how do you think having them as passengers is going to be any better?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Honestly, every business I go to that are either employed by majority female or where there is a female manager the place is a disgrace, every thing is done ass backwards and the incompetence is through the roof, attitude so bad it's almost like if you don't kiss their asses they are shit to work with, I don't even know where to begin with examples there is so much.
> 
> Doctors office, Dentist, Hospital, Eye doctor, Walmart and any store they are the majority, it's is a blessing 99% of the time if I am working with a male, just another example of how screwed up the US society is with Affirmative Action giving them jobs they don't deserve and are horrible at, it is so hard to take, I am going to lose it one day I can feel it.
> 
> ...


Okay, first of all, you're comparing apples to oranges here. You're comparing women in the work Force to women on the customer end. You're not saying women are bad workers are women are bad customers you are just straight up hating on women. Which is fine. you're allowed to hate women but just say that. No need to create a big old long post in an attempt to cover up your personal agenda of which is to vent or ***** about the the female gender.

Second thing is, if 90% of these people you're dealing with are women, that means any problem you encounter is going to have a 90% chance of it involving a female. If you replaced all of these women with men, you'd keep the same statistic. 90% of your problems would involve a man

And lastly, Maybe the problems you encounter with these women and their bad attitude is a reflection of yourself. I promise you if you come at me with an attitude, you're going to get an attitude right back, regardless of your gender. Maybe you should put out into the universe what you expect in return&#129335;‍♀


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay, first of all, you're comparing apples to oranges here. You're comparing women in the work Force to women on the customer end. You're not saying women are bad workers are women are bad customers you are just straight up hating on women. Which is fine. you're allowed to hate women but just say that. No need to create a big old long post in an attempt to cover up your personal agenda of which is to vent or @@@@@ about the the female gender.
> 
> Second thing is, if 90% of these people you're dealing with are women, that means any problem you encounter is going to have a 90% chance of it involving a female. If you replaced all of these women with men, you'd keep the same statistic. 90% of your problems would involve a man
> 
> And lastly, Maybe the problems you encounter with these women and their bad attitude is a reflection of yourself. I promise you if you come at me with an attitude, you're going to get an attitude right back, regardless of your gender. Maybe you should put out into the universe what you expect in return&#129335;‍♀


Women are horrible workers and hard to get along with period, it is very true, with out Affirmative Action you would still be in the kitchen where you belong, with out it you don't qualify.

Wrong, your whole post is wrong, men are 10 times better at just about everything, sorry Hollywierd has taught you wrong.

Just the other day another perfect example, I go to a UPS store to return a Amazon item, I needed a little help because I wanted to print the return label there so I talk to this Hispanic probably Cuban, she is around 25 talking at 500 mph with a accent can barely understand her, I luck out and a young American male takes over because she has to go to Publix next door for her lunch, the guy has me out of there in 5 minutes very nice and a great job, she was a incompetent idiot as usual....................

Women have screwed up so many places, the medical field is the joke of the world mainly because of women.

You are a typical female running off at the mouth with nothing to say, dizzy lizzy keep up the good work.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Umm, yeah Mr. Saporno, that was one of those comments that sound like they'll garner more support in your head than when it ends up in black and white....kinda like the guy that pitched the idea of a sheath for a ginsu knife that fits inside the front of your pants for convenience. While I think since women are still relatively new (last 60 years) in positions of power in the workplace and generally are still finding their way in regards to office politics, threats of using sexual harassment charges as a weapon, and keeping personal life from affecting office performance, I'm still glad they are there, and think they usually do just as good of a job as a guy.......and besides that, it's a lot more fun to play grabass with a woman...guys get so bent out of shape when I grab their ass.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Women are horrible workers and hard to get along with period, it is very true, with out Affirmative Action you would still be in the kitchen where you belong, with out it you don't qualify.
> 
> Wrong, your whole post is wrong, men are 10 times better at just about everything, sorry Hollywierd has taught you wrong.
> 
> ...


What a pig. Wake up sir, it's the 21st century.

(unless you are trolling, then, well, you got me..hook, line, sinker.)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Tell them you get AIDS from banging a b**** in Bangkok.


when she turned over you found out it wasn't a woman.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve been a warehouse supervisor for the last 18 years. In my experience, young woman, overall, have outperformed their male counterparts. They often work at a faster pace and have more attention to detail. The issues I have had with employees talking too much, being too emotional, crying, being on their phone, hanging out in the bathroom, have been just as common with male employees. I have had really good male employees and really bad female employees but overall the females have been the backbone of the operation 

As a part time uber driver, my preferred pax were young woman and men who were around my age. I’m 55. They were the two groups that tipped the best and easiest to deal with. Young men and middle age woman were usually the worst. Regardless of race or nationality. That’s just my experience.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I get hit on all the time. I don't see the problem with a little bit of harmless flirting. It's healthy


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Igimba331999 said:


> Umm, yeah Mr. Saporno, that was one of those comments that sound like they'll garner more support in your head than when it ends up in black and white....kinda like the guy that pitched the idea of a sheath for a ginsu knife that fits inside the front of your pants for convenience. While I think since women are still relatively new (last 60 years) in positions of power in the workplace and generally are still finding their way in regards to office politics, threats of using sexual harassment charges as a weapon, and keeping personal life from affecting office performance, I'm still glad they are there, and think they usually do just as good of a job as a guy.......and besides that, it's a lot more fun to play grabass with a woman...guys get so bent out of shape when I grab their ass.


I have no respect for them, they have taught me incompetence all day long.

With out the crutch Affirmative Action they can't compete, this is why it exists.

As soon as I see female I turn around and go somewhere else if it is something important, my insurance provider tried to give me a woman doctor, ha ha ha, that lasted for 1 min.



Mcwharthog said:


> I've been a warehouse supervisor for the last 18 years. In my experience, young woman, overall, have outperformed their male counterparts. They often work at a faster pace and have more attention to detail. The issues I have had with employees talking too much, being too emotional, crying, being on their phone, hanging out in the bathroom, have been just as common with male employees. I have had really good male employees and really bad female employees but overall the females have been the backbone of the operation
> 
> As a part time uber driver, my preferred pax were young woman and men who were around my age. I'm 55. They were the two groups that tipped the best and easiest to deal with. Young men and middle age woman were usually the worst. Regardless of race or nationality. That's just my experience.


Oh sure they have, warehouse super, ha ha ha...................

Your preferred passengers are women, I am gonna have to remember you ha ha ha...........................


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Women are horrible workers and hard to get along with period, it is very true, with out Affirmative Action you would still be in the kitchen where you belong, with out it you don't qualify.
> 
> Wrong, your whole post is wrong, men are 10 times better at just about everything, sorry Hollywierd has taught you wrong.
> 
> ...


Well if you men knew how to act right, maybe we wouldn't have a problem being in the kitchen. Your gender brought this on themselves. If you all could earn enough to support an entire family and if you all didn't need 10 trophy girlfriends, we wouldn't have to work and we could stay home. Unfortunately you guys have shown us we cannot depend on you long term and therefore we have no choice but to make our own money. That way we can take care of ourselves and our children when y'all up and leave. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Well if you men knew how to act right, maybe we wouldn't have a problem being in the kitchen. Your gender brought this on themselves. If you all could earn enough to support an entire family and if you all didn't need 10 trophy girlfriends, we wouldn't have to work and we could stay home. Unfortunately you guys have shown as we cannot depend on you long term and therefore we have no choice but to make our own money. That way we can take care of ourselves and our children when y'all up and leave. &#129335;‍♀


No, just another example of the screwed up USA and it's very dysfunctional society, not much that you say even resembles logic, oh that's right a female I got it..................

Great thing about me I know what is up and what is truth and don't give a shit what you all think...................

I really like it when some silly woman puts a ad out there that her small business is female owned and run, it saves me a lot of time.

I am 100% sure with out the natural attraction that men have for women especially when young most men wouldn't even talk or associate with women, it is the only thing that you really have to offer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have never noticed a difference between male and female employees except during that certain time of the month. They all sync up, so us guys walk around kinda quiet with downward cast eyes for a couple days ... but other that that ... 

Wifey and I have a female attorney.
She is hell-on-wheels. I am glad we are on record with her so that nobody else can hire her to sue me.

I haven't had the time or energy to deal with the China Virus Police so she's been doing it. It looks a lot like a boxing match. Passive at times - aggressive at times. She fights like a girl.


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


AMEN BROTHER!



KevinJohnson said:


> With the Covid lockdowns they stopped all midget pudding fights in Highland Park


Nice profile image.

Used to live in Maxvorstadt, München.

Me and the kids walked past the Lòwenbrau-Paulaner brewery twice a week on the way to the Aldi or Lidl.

The smell of maltz was heavenly.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


thats why lots of guys driving uber.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Franksoprano and Daisey77 sitting in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g.......
I think it's love.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Igimba331999 said:


> Franksoprano and Daisey77 sitting in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g.......
> I think it's love.


Heeeeeell no . . . more like


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Maybe the problems you encounter with these women and their bad attitude is a reflection of yourself.


I guarantee you that's the primary issue with him.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Tell them you are only doing Uber to afford to pay for your mutated Herpes strain medication. They'll sit back and shut up. Problem solved.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I guarantee you that's the primary issue with him.


Not true, my attitude is always as positive as possible when out and doing business, I got things to do and can't waste my time on the small shit. Even when in a bad mood I am polite and nice to everyone, this is a trait that 99% of women do not have, can't tell you the number of biaches I have worked with over the years who bring their problems and bad attitudes to work and anywhere they are at.

I have had relationships with many women over the years and just about everyone I can think of would tell me that they prefer to work with men all day everyday because of the bad attitudes of many women, you just don't seem to understand no one gives a shit about your bad day where most men will just work through it with out biaching or crying, my god the crying is out of control................

Even that POS Serena Williams recently, she loses to a up and coming player and is crying on TV, gaaaagaaaaagoooooogoooo I lost and I have to go, so pathetic.....................

Yes, I know that I am right about my earlier statements everywhere I go that women are working the place is usually run like shit, I believe you both know this also but just defending women because guess what you are women, whatever...................


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Even that POS Serena Williams recently, she loses to a up and coming player and is crying on TV, gaaaagaaaaagoooooogoooo I lost and I have to go, so pathetic..


She was just coming to reality her 39 year old aging body can't compete anymore with a 23 year old spring chicken.
We all get old and get past our prime. She hold in there for pretty much as long as she could.

About the whole men & women thing you are half right in that yes some women are lazy have no ambition but plenty of men are the same too. In my eyes everyone a lazy SOB until they prove themselves otherwise and not gender specific because you kind of just put on the blinders when you just go out for that little witch hunt.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Igimba331999 said:


> Franksoprano and Daisey77 sitting in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g.......
> I think it's love.


One of the best things I have done in my life was get rid of my wife 20+ years ago, now I am a very happy single 63 year old and see the misery on my friends and others faces that are married at my age, no way Jose........................


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> One of the best things I have done in my life was get rid of my wife 20+ years ago, now I am a very happy single 63 year old and see the misery on my friends and others faces that are married at my age, no way Jose........................


I got a mate that 64 years old and remarried after been single for a decade & a half to a 35 year old :biggrin: his the happiest man I know in this city.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> She was just coming to reality her 39 year old aging body can't compete anymore with a 23 year old spring chicken.
> We all get old and get past our prime. She hold in there for pretty much as long as she could.


Not really, she has a attitude problem this is the main reason, I remember when she went after the old man ref in I think in England trying to use her power as a player to over ride a call or something, rude as hell to the guy for nothing, she was dead wrong then and recently, man up lady and stop being a big baby.........

I'm not even sure she is a female as well..................



Immoralized said:


> I got a mate that 64 years old and remarried after been single for a decade & a half to a 35 year old :biggrin: his the happiest man I know in this city.


Of course, you have men out there that need mommy around even at that age, but very few when comparing to the misery, I see it at stores I go into also, pretty funny..............


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Not really, she has a attitude problem this is the main reason, I remember when she went after the old man ref in I think in England trying to use her power as a player to over ride a call or something, rude as hell to the guy for nothing, she was dead wrong then and recently, man up lady and stop being a big baby.........
> 
> I'm not even sure she is a female as well..................


don't follow women tennis personally and only watch men tennis because the fam was into it. :biggrin:
It didn't matter how short those skirts got or how little clothing they wore out on the field or even how hot some of those ladies where... Just didn't want to watch it if I didn't have to. Then again I'll probably tune in if they were in lingerie... Not gonna lie.



franksoprano said:


> Of course, you have men out there that need mommy around even at that age, but very few when comparing to the misery, I see it at stores I go into also, pretty funny.....


meh if you have a rock solid women that isn't a ball buster life is pretty easy. If you got a ball buster and she lets you out of the house and gets permission for 1 night of the year... Then yeh basically like a dog with a collar and she got the rope. The man isn't going to like it. Then they wonder why he bolts at the 1st opportunity he gets to be never seen again :roflmao:

I do see it and a lot of woman cuts their men balls off and they walk and work and play without any. Completely desexed.
They are like their woman accessory following them about and doing whatever she wants. He no longer has any desires at all. No will of his own except his other half wills and absolutely no thinking of his own anymore as she does all the thinking for him just a complete shell of a man. They are absolutely scared sh!tless of their partner and live in constant fear of their lives.

I drive these men around with their super karen wives.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> don't follow women tennis personally and only watch men tennis because the fam was into it. :biggrin:
> It didn't matter how short those skirts got or how little clothing they wore out on the field or even how hot some of those ladies where... Just didn't want to watch it if I didn't have to. Then again I'll probably tune in if they were in lingerie... Not gonna lie.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there are easy to get along with women out there, not many but they are there. Serena in lingerie no thanks..............


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> Just utter those three magic words that will end all inappropriate activity immediately:
> "I am Gay"


Will that end it? Maybe they'll try to "convert" you.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Yes, there are easy to get along with women out there, not many but they are there. Serena in lingerie no thanks..............


You know what grinds my gears? This whole world wide equal pay BS thing. I don't know any work place that hires two employees of opposite gender for the same position and the man gets more $$$ in the salary. They both get the same salary because it the same freaking position yet all this jumping up and down women get paid less. It just all fake news.

Two managers in macca for example one a man and ones a female does macca pay the man more for baby sitting high school kids over the woman manager baby sitting the high school kids? No they both get the same pay. Only reason they might get less pay is one is working part time and the other full time because the woman have to leave early to go pick up the kids from school.

Then they use that apple to orange comparison where the woman is working part time and the man is doing full time and doing extra hours on top of that and then jump up and down saying the men get paid more... Well duh... His doing FT hours and working extra hours! She not going to work for free so the man shouldn't be expected to work for free either.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Heeeeeell no . . . more like
> 
> View attachment 570133


I think you would fall in love with me fast, probably a stalker, I would have to change my name................












Immoralized said:


> You know what grinds my gears? This whole world wide equal pay BS thing. I don't know any work place that hires two employees of opposite gender for the same position and the man gets more $$$ in the salary. They both get the same salary because it the same freaking position yet all this jumping up and down women get paid less. It just all fake news.
> 
> Two managers in macca for example one a man and ones a female does macca pay the man more for baby sitting high school kids over the woman manager baby sitting the high school kids? No they both get the same pay.


It is a very exaggerated point they make, it does happen but not even close to what they say, in the US they are getting jobs and serious cash that they don't deserve with Affirmative Action, this is one of main problems here, no reasoning just far left and far right positions and a GFYS attitude when they don't agree.................

What I mean is Affirmative Action at this day and age should not be there, it is reverse racism and sexism and they know it.

I have seen the other end the white male position, when I used to drive I would get white young men in my car picking them up from a convention or something like this, a large corporation and would enjoy listening to them.

The biggest problem I would hear is many positions these days in businesses a white male need not apply but this is ok with the nut cases out there on the left, I am not a big fan of the right either. I think to myself that would make me crazy if I were a young person trying to get ahead and basically the whole place is telling you only women can apply for the say director position when you know dam well you are the best employee in the place, the Feds pay the company with tax credits and probably other things not to hire the white male here............

This USA drives me crazy to be honest, I would love to get the hell out of here, this country has to be one of the most aggravating places in the world to be from, there was a time I loved this place and believed in it, those days are long gone at 63 years old.......


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I think you would fall in love with me fast, probably a stalker, I would have to change my name................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That some grade A Mansplaining right there mate :biggrin:

Put down man anyway they can society is like that now and lift up woman up to the heavens. Nothing equal about it.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

I remember one of my last rides with crazy females, I got a Asian woman and white woman from LA about 30 out of the Ritz Carlton in Naples Fl, during our season just before the virus kicked in.

They were part of a convention I believe medical, probably nurses, so I do my usual with a nice long run to A/P I ask them how their stay at the Ritz was and all that, what a mistake.

Next thing I get is well it is a nice place but Naples has so much money here and it seems only white people have the money, ha ha ha, oh shit I say to myself, then of course even though I hold back what I want to say because it is work, I say to them well maybe next time you come to Fl. why don't you go to Miami there is a lot of money over there and probably most are not white, and then I say just don't go out at night it's very dangerous, ha ha ha, oh shit...............

This displays my point about women with this example, I know the Ritz well here, they just spent a week here with the company paying their way, the hotel is great, the food is great, the town is great and these two female nutcases go out of their way to find something they don't like and can't wait to tell you about it, why not STFU for a change is my point.

So we are going back and forth a bit and finally they start ignoring me, only once did they ignore me, so I stopped talking to them, toward the end of ride there was so much I wanted to say to these left wing lunatics but couldn't, we are at such a disadvantage when driving for Uber/Lyft, they can report any BS they want and could get you shut down as we all know.

Honestly if I could flip a switch on the app to only get males I would do it.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I remember one of my last rides with crazy females, I got a Asian woman and white woman from LA about 30 out of the Ritz Carlton in Naples Fl, during our season just before the virus kicked in.
> 
> They were part of a convention I believe medical, probably nurses, so I do my usual with a nice long run to A/P I ask them how their stay at the Ritz was and all that, what a mistake.
> 
> ...


You got more patience then me.
If they remotely seem like a Super Karen and there are a lot of them here. Out they go before we even move a single mile....
Have had two super Karens get in and the 1st words out of their mouth was did you know our pick up was back that way? Probably a couple of minutes to walk but there was no parking in which I explained "they should of ordered from where it was suitable for them to pick up"

That was strike 1. I kept my mouth shut and started the trip and then one of the karen piped up again trying to engage me again saying "Oh uber drivers don't even talk to their customers anymore?" I knew where this was going so I advised both of the super karens to get out of the vehicle as I am ending the ride. In which case they both said "Oh you are going to be in sooooo much trouble! Just drive us!" Strike 3. End ride after the app finally let me since I didn't move and selected vehicle issue and they screamed a couple of minutes later before they realized their super karen powers didn't work on me.

Have been instances in my Greenhorn days that I have taken them did everything by the book and gone above and beyond for these Karens and nothing is good enough for them as they expect a roll royce with a suitable driver that they can rip into because they have a sad meaningless existent of a life. To such a point have had Karens screaming at me and cat wailing on & on for the entire length of the trip as once they get going they are on fire and impossible to stop. Leave me partially deaf for the rest of the week and traumatized by the abuse. All I was trying to do is drive them A2B and give them a service with a smile. They hate men they hate women they hate everyone.

Uber have to be paying 3-4 times with that and I'll be required to wear some industrial grade headphones and possibly a helmet as they are known to get physical too if they go supernova. Been some that have physically assaulted drivers here. So going to need hazard pay.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Tell them you are only doing Uber to afford to pay for your mutated Herpes strain medication. They'll sit back and shut up. Problem solved.


No, what happens then is this:

"Really?? I have it too. You're never going to find someone as perfect for you as me. Come on, you know you want it."


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> No, what happens then is this:
> 
> "Really?? I have it too. You're never going to find someone as perfect for you as me. Come on, you know you want it."


And by the way Cristinebitg, I really don't think you have anything in common with the women I'm talking about if this helps, I have read a lot of your posts and can tell you are a decent person as I am, I know you don't think so right now but you would be surprised.



Immoralized said:


> You got more patience then me.
> If they remotely seem like a Super Karen and there are a lot of them here. Out they go before we even move a single mile....
> Have had two super Karens get in and the 1st words out of their mouth was did you know our pick up was back that way? Probably a couple of minutes to walk but there was no parking in which I explained "they should of ordered from where it was suitable for them to pick up"
> 
> ...


I have similar to this you are saying and yes I have patience most days, it can be very hard keeping your cool, I have a bad back and this job with all the negatives is about all I can do right now, and I do enjoy working on my own.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I have similar to this you are saying and yes I have patience most days, it can be very hard keeping your cool, I have a bad back and this job with all the negatives is about all I can do right now, and I do enjoy working on my own


They want you to lose ur cool and become unprofessional so they can record you and post you up on social media, news and Uber. I've never fallen for it just say a few words as possible and then evict at the safest possible location. My peace of mind is worth more than $$$ plus there always more and better trips out there.

I've had couples fighting like cats & dogs too at the end of the night or even during the day. Throw in my noise canceling earphones and listen away on my podcast and they become background noise :biggrin: last thing I want to do is get in the middle of a lover quarrel. High on emotions and mentally/physically unstable. Get them A2B fast and out of the car fast. Becoming a pretty old hand in this driving gig with some 15k trips completed over the years. Only really do part time hours if I did FT be over 30k trips.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> They want you to lose ur cool and become unprofessional so they can record you and post you up on social media, news and Uber. I've never fallen for it just say a few words as possible and then evict at the safest possible location. My peace of mind is worth more than $$$ plus there always more and better trips out there.
> 
> I've had couples fighting like cats & dogs too at the end of the night or even during the day. Throw in my noise canceling earphones and listen away on my podcast and they become background noise :biggrin: last thing I want to do is get in the middle of a lover quarrel. High on emotions and mentally/physically unstable. Get them A2B fast and out of the car fast. Becoming a pretty old hand in this driving gig with some 15k trips completed over the years. Only really do part time hours if I did FT be over 30k trips.


15k wow, that's a lot, I got around 5k in 5 years, I should say 4 with virus, when you have even 2k you know a lot about the public.


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

Smart man.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> 15k wow, that's a lot, I got around 5k in 5 years, I should say 4 with virus, when you have even 2k you know a lot about the public.


Maybe but got drivers out there with 20k, 30k, 40k trips and more. People generally don't get up to that high of a trip number if they don't know how to deal with the public & of course a$$ cover. Don't give any anchor points for the rider to drag you down into the mud and get yourself deactivated. The advice I give all drivers starting out is to imagine a gun pointed in ur face and all you got to give the rider is the bullets to shoot you. Don't give them any bullets and you'll last a long.... long.... time in this gig.

2k still pretty green and wet behind the ears I'll say :biggrin: 5k you basically know 90% of what you need to know.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> Maybe but got drivers out there with 20k, 30k, 40k trips and more. People generally don't get up to that high of a trip number if they don't know how to deal with the public & of course a$$ cover. Don't give any anchor points for the rider to drag you down into the mud and get yourself deactivated. The advice I give all drivers starting out is to imagine a gun pointed in ur face and all you got to give the rider is the bullets to shoot you. Don't give them any bullets and you'll last a long.... long.... time in this gig.
> 
> 2k still pretty green and wet behind the ears I'll say :biggrin: 5k you basically know 90% of what you need to know.


I think even 2k in the right place you get a lot, to be honest I could do better with dealing with them, others do it better no doubt, I don't get it sometimes with what I take, I have something happening in hopefully less than a year and won't have to deal with anymore or just a little.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have been married three times. I like being married. I will always have a full-time female about the house. 

The trick is .. just like filling a job ... you gotta do a 'probationary period' and cut your losses early if its not working out. No kids during the probationary period.
I finally found a keeper -- and she got lucky too.

That was only 33 years ago
But, I still view it as a long-term renewable lease at the option of either party.
On our anniversary, every year, I ask for a one-year extension on my lease. So far, she's said yes thirty three times -- there was a couple times she delayed the answer to 'think about it', but its been renewed every year so far.

April 10 is the next one.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> Let them walk themselves home in a stupor.


100% correct....duh


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Not a big deal, they won't hurt you so just be polite and get on with it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1995flyingspur said:


> Not a big deal, they won't hurt you so just be polite and get on with it.


LoLoL
I nominate THIS post ^^^^ as best of year, so far.

It would make a great bumper sticker too.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

There is an attractive young lady who shows interest in my area, she is a frequent customer but I reject the ride request most of the time because of fear of fake complaint.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

You guys seem so traumatized by this...its like you might need a seperate UP support group


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> You guys seem so traumatized by this...its like you might need a seperate UP support group


Our society does not raise men any more.
They stay boys.
It's part of the pussification of the American male.

Birth rate in the US is down.

I have a 19 year old nephew who is a virgin.
I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Our society does not raise men any more.
> They stay boys.
> It's part of the pussification of the American male.
> 
> ...


I have found a large correlation (not going to discuss causation) here between equating a 'feminized' male (pussified in your parlance) with 'not being a gigantic asshole. 
A lot of male tendency to assert dominance goes in line in modern society, with being a huge ****ing jerk.
If you are capturing a greater use of emotion and kindness, with 'loss of manhood' then you are lost in the wilderness on this.

I could be wrong, but that is what reading a lot of 'there are no more men' out there anymore talk from the more conservative-minded on this forum.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Our society does not raise men any more.
> They stay boys.
> It's part of the pussification of the American male.
> 
> ...


"I have a 19 year old nephew who is a virgin.
I feel sorry for him."

Sign him up to drive RS...according to this thread, he'd lose it during day 1 of driving...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Our society does not raise men any more.
> They stay boys.
> It's part of the pussification of the American male.
> 
> ...





#1husler said:


> "I have a 19 year old nephew who is a virgin.
> I feel sorry for him."
> 
> Sign him up to drive RS...according to this thread, he'd lose it during day 1 of driving...


I was a virgin until 29, a couple of years ago. I was active that year for a few months. I made it a goal to have sex before 30, so that's how 29 happened. It was enjoyable, but highly overrated. I wish I lost my virginity at 19 only so I wouldn't have had falsely high expectations for so long. If I like a person, I like the idea of sharing that experience with them. But I really don't understand why people go to the brothels here and spend a small fortune to have sex with a stranger, unless maybe they never tried it before. I don't see the enjoyment in it if you don't think the other person is enjoying it.

If I wanted to have random sex with passengers, I've had a handful of opportunities over the last 4 years with incredibly intoxicated passengers, especially ones 20 years older than I am.

But I wouldn't risk the job over it. I've never found a job better than rideshare.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I was a virgin until 29, a couple of years ago. I was active that year for a few months. I made it a goal to have sex before 30, so that's how 29 happened. It was enjoyable, but highly overrated. I wish I lost my virginity at 19 only so I wouldn't have had falsely high expectations for so long. If I like a person, I like the idea of sharing that experience with them. But I really don't understand why people go to the brothels here and spend a small fortune to have sex with a stranger, unless maybe they never tried it before. I don't see the enjoyment in it if you don't think the other person is enjoying it.
> 
> If I wanted to have random sex with passengers, I've had a handful of opportunities over the last 4 years with incredibly intoxicated passengers, especially ones 20 years older than I am.
> 
> But I wouldn't risk the job over it. I've never found a job better than rideshare.


Sorry to hear it............

My first POA was at 17 and at 63 I'm pissed I had chances to get it at around 14 and after, this is life. I will never forgive myself for this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Sorry to hear it............


It's becoming more normal.
It's fairly common now - especially among males.

They've been told since they were three years old that sex is rape. Same thing. Then they watch Kavanaugh hearings and hear Nancy shreek, then they go to school for more indoctrination .. all males are rapists ya know.

It's not accidental.
But it is evil. what our teachers are doing (or not doing) to our kids.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

"Look lady, you're beautiful & all that, but I really don't think it's a good idea."

"Why not?"

"Well see my wife, she's real jealous & if she finds out, yeah, I'm gonna be in big trouble. But you ain't gonna live to see me get in trouble. Besides that, I'd really rather my wife didn't get thrown in the slammer."


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> "Look lady, you're beautiful & all that, but I really don't think it's a good idea."
> 
> "Why not?"
> 
> "Well see my wife, she's real jealous & if she finds out, yeah, I'm gonna be in big trouble. But you ain't gonna live to see me get in trouble. Besides that, I'd really rather my wife didn't get thrown in the slammer."


I was at a place called Antler Inn.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It's becoming more normal.
> It's fairly common now - especially among males.
> 
> They've been told since they were three years old that sex is rape. Same thing. Then they watch Kavanaugh hearings and hear Nancy shreek, then they go to school for more indoctrination .. all males are rapists ya know.
> ...


You live in an alternate universe. Or you cherry pick (bad turn of phrase) things.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> I was at a place called Antler Inn.


& George Washington slept there & they still ain't changed the sheets.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> & George Washington slept there & they still ain't changed the sheets.


Don't knock it, Martha was a great POA.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Don't knock it, Martha was a great POA.


Yea, crazy chicks _can_ be fun.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> Don't knock it, Martha was a great POA.


Right, but at least change the sheets. Just saying.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Uber-crudedude-people's net...


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

1995flyingspur said:


> Not a big deal, they won't hurt you so just be polite and get on with it.


It actually doesn't really bother me personally. I find it entertaining. I'm not so much complaining as just pointing out that if I were to behave this way to my female passengers I would get deactivated so fast it would make my head spin.



1995flyingspur said:


> Not a big deal, they won't hurt you so just be polite and get on with it.


It actually doesn't really bother me personally. I find it entertaining. I'm not so much complaining as just pointing out that if I were to behave this way to my female passengers I would get deactivated so fast it would make my head spin.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

I got another one, I go to Walmart maybe 5 years ago and get my screw on back of watch battery replaced, I let this female do it with a tool she has in jewelry department, she put this thing on so tight with this tool I can't get the back of watch off now.

You are supposed to tighten it just enough where you can't turn it anymore but not too tight, I am telling you run from these women when getting any kind of work done, they will screw it up one way or another.

Now I am going to have to buy the same tool online or figure out how to get it at home, I've already tried the scissor routine and it won't budge. I am trying to find a place to do it that is a reasonable price as Walmart refused to do it anymore, I wonder why, ha ha ha a complete cluster pluck.....

I saw online one guy actually super glued a nut to the back of the watch and then used a wrench to get it off, noooooooooooooo.

If you find a female that does a good job these days you should get a picture and autograph because it aint happening again anytime soon.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I got another one, I go to Walmart maybe 5 years ago and get my screw on back of watch battery replaced, I let this female do it with a tool she has in jewelry department, she put this thing on so tight with this tool I can't get the back of watch off now.
> 
> You are supposed to tighten it just enough where you can't turn it anymore but not too tight, I am telling you run from these women when getting any kind of work done, they will screw it up one way or another.
> 
> ...


Goes to Walmart. Complains about incompetence. Way to go sir. You get what you pay for, regardless of the gender of the staff.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sort of sounds like our passengers who want limo service at Uber X rates


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

JaysUberman said:


> Just utter those three magic words that will end all inappropriate activity immediately:
> "I am Gay"


IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

OCJarvis said:


> I get hit on all the time. I don't see the problem with a little bit of harmless flirting. It's healthy


You are clueless to the attempts of most of the women who try to strip and mount you. Its kind of adorable really.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> You should start thinking of carrying and selling sex toys to those female passengers. &#128176;&#128176;&#128178;&#128178;&#128178;


Sure, as permitted via the TOS!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Just tell him/her you have an incurable std......


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> You are clueless to the attempts of most of the women who try to strip and mount you. Its kind of adorable really.


Blinders, keeps me out of trouble


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Paladin220 said:


> So, yes, you do have to get used to it if you want to survive in this world - or you can just come onto a message board and cry about how unfair it all is. Guess what? Life isn't fair.


One of the ways people cope with, deal with, and eventually come to accept unfairness or other difficulties in life is to "cry" about it - literally or figuratively. It seems to me that he simply made a point and asked a question. I don't see what it was that was said that triggered such a reaction (or "crying").


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


Back in the days when i thought driving drunks home was a good idea, i had women egg on one of their cohorts to show me her boobs. I have had one lady who spent a lot of time touching and rubbing the back of my arm. And two women who kept stroking my hair.

The reason men are not speaking out much is because most don't mind, or don't find it threatening.

Women, on the other hand, are for the most part, more vulnerable and likely to have adverse reactions. If you were in their shoes, you might understand. Rape and assault are serious threats. It is a very intimate violation, and almost always a power move. Plus, Guys can't get pregnant.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Back in the days when i thought driving drunks home was a good idea, i had women egg on one of their cohorts to show me her boobs. I have had one lady who spent a lot of time touching and rubbing the back of my arm. And two women who kept stroking my hair.
> 
> The reason men are not speaking out much is because most don't mind, or don't find it threatening.
> 
> Women, on the other hand, are for the most part, more vulnerable and likely to have adverse reactions. If you were in their shoes, you might understand. Rape and assault are serious threats. It is a very intimate violation, and almost always a power move. Plus, Guys can't get pregnant.


Its one thing to get assaulted, another to get raped, a whole 'notjer solar system to get impregnated from that, and then another universe to raise and love the product of that hideous instance for the rest of you life.

I give women a lot of leeway on complaining about men who are too forward.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> Back in the days when i thought driving drunks home was a good idea, i had women egg on one of their cohorts to show me her boobs. I have had one lady who spent a lot of time touching and rubbing the back of my arm. And two women who kept stroking my hair.
> 
> The reason men are not speaking out much is because most don't mind, or don't find it threatening.
> 
> Women, on the other hand, are for the most part, more vulnerable and likely to have adverse reactions. If you were in their shoes, you might understand. Rape and assault are serious threats. It is a very intimate violation, and almost always a power move. Plus, Guys can't get pregnant.


That is a good one, one time when driving a cab in Hollywood Fl. I pic up 4 French Canadians 2 women and 2 men, crazy drunk during the day, 2 of them sat in back seat and the other couple sat with me in front seat, they were very nice and all of a sudden the guy in front with the woman next to me says to his girl, I want you to fffffuccckk this guy, all had major French accents also I could barely understand any of them.

Ha ha ha, this is true, next thing I know she is kissing my neck and rubbing my you know what, and she looked real nice, I getting a boner and then had to drop them off, later in the day I purposely went back to where I dropped them but never did find them, another missed POA.

My next question is are women easier today or back in the 80', 90's and early 2000's...............................

My opinion it is harder today even though out of action at 63, I have run into this even back in the day, I would call them hey I got some nice booze at my apartment would you like to come over and watch a movie, ha ha ha, I would get are you kidding, if you take me out maybe no not coming over, whatttttttttttttttttttttt.....................


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I get this often... women being overly nice and will tap my shoulder or arm while laughing. I have zero interest in hitting on other chicks and I've been out of the pickup game so long I don't always notice subtle hints until after the pax left and I had a little time to think about it.
> 
> If I do get the feeling I'm being hit on or they want to talk nasty I try to bring up how I'm married by saying "My wife and I like going to __________ as well, you'll like it." Usually that is enough.
> 
> I once had 4 ladies (before the Chinese Virus lockdowns) that were talking about all kinds of raunchy events they had and at one point one asked me what I thought about what they were talking about and if I would like doing that. So I just joked "After hearing all this I'm going to ask my wife what she does when she goes out with her friends!" They all laughed and again that was enough to get them to chill out.


How DARE you call it the China virus


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> I would call them hey I got some nice booze at my apartment would you like to come over and watch a movie, ha ha ha,


Today's kids call that, "Netflix and chill." (Wink wink)



HonkyTonk said:


> How DARE you call it the China virus


I want to get HonkyTonk's side of the story about her being inappropriately aggressive with male drivers.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

csullivan68 said:


> I frequently pick up intoxicated female passengers who are very aggressive and inappropriate. They are constantly touching me and asking inappropriate questions about my sex Life. Why can females get away with this but men are demonized for it. It is an extremely unfair double standard.


No. It isn't an unfair double standard, because men are far more able to protect themselves from an aggesive woman ("females" Seriously? Is /r/incels missing you when you take the time to post here?).

Women are no more allowed to get away with this than men. That you don't pull them up on it is on you. Their behaviour is on them, you allowing them to test you that way when you have other options is on you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

fraqtl said:


> No. It isn't an unfair double standard, because men are far more able to protect themselves from an aggesive woman ("females" Seriously? Is /r/incels missing you when you take the time to post here?).
> 
> Women are no more allowed to get away with this than men. That you don't pull them up on it is on you. Their behaviour is on them, you allowing them to test you that way when you have other options is on you.


Oh brother.
Where _have_ you been?
Watch the news once in a while.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Oh brother.
> Where _have_ you been?
> Watch the news once in a while.


Your point being?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> men are far more able to protect themselves from an agresive woman


Most of the guys posting here would just let them do it. They'd enjoy it and then complain about it later. (See also: bragging)

For the right person, I would. But I doubt I'd post much about it.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Most of the guys posting here would just let them do it. They'd enjoy it and then complain about it later. (See also: bragging)
> 
> For the right person, I would. But I doubt I'd post much about it.


I've let things go because I need the job with my back issues, but honestly the extreme situations like the one with the woman coughing and running mouth, I would lose my temper I am sure of it it has happened more than once with men also.

One time had 3 males around 20 in the car playing with me on phone when trying to find them and I was brand new, I had one in front and 2 in back and they continue running off at the mouth in the car laughing like I am their play toy, I screamed at the top of my lungs "Shut the ****kkkk up or get out", the guy in front seat almost shit his pants and then one in back seat kept talking, I said that's it and got in left lane to drop them at a gas station on the corner, while waiting for light dead silence, I said if keep your mouths shut I will take you and they did until we got there and one in back said something stupid and I just let it go.

You have to keep your cool or could escalate into something all will regret, keep in mind I am armed and will use it if someone attacks me.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I've let things go because I need the job with my back issues, but honestly the extreme situations like the one with the woman coughing and running mouth, I would lose my temper I am sure of it it has happened more than once with men also.
> 
> One time had 3 males around 20 in the car playing with me on phone when trying to find them and I was brand new, I had one in front and 2 in back and they continue running off at the mouth in the car laughing like I am their play toy, I screamed at the top of my lungs "Shut the @@@@kkkk up or get out", the guy in front seat almost shit his pants and then one in back seat kept talking, I said that's it and got in left lane to drop them at a gas station on the corner, while waiting for light dead silence, I said if keep your mouths shut I will take you and they did until we got there and one in back said something stupid and I just let it go.
> 
> You have to keep your cool or could escalate into something all will regret, keep in mind I am armed and will use it if someone attacks me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Most of the guys posting here would just let them do it. They'd enjoy it and then complain about it later. (See also: bragging)
> 
> For the right person, I would. But I doubt I'd post much about it.


Sexist
Misogynist


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> They'd enjoy it and then complain about it later.


After having sex with the drunk passenger who can't legally consent of course.

Although, frankly, I find all the stories from these studs to be less than believable.


franksoprano said:


> You have to keep your cool or could escalate into something all will regret, keep in mind I am armed and will use it if someone attacks me


This is the most important. Obviously the US is a different scenario because of its weapons laws but if the rider is behaving poorly to the level you feel uncomfortable or even just don't want to deal with their crap anymore, stop the car. End the trip and tell them to get out. Then report the behaviour to Uber *immediately*. Usually stops negative reports, or at least this reports affecting you.



UberBastid said:


> Sexist
> Misogynist


I'm not sure you know what those words mean.

No, let's be honest, I'm not not sure at all. I know you don't know what they mean


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

"Most of the guys posting here would just let them do it. They'd enjoy it and then complain about it later."
That is a sexist statement, and if said about a female would be misogyny.

*'Misogyny* is the hatred of, contempt for, or prejudice against women or girls.' (WikkiPedia)

The fact that there is no word for misogyny directed towards men from women - illustrates my point.

** PS. Wait, WAIT. There IS a word for prejudiced against men. It is
*'Misandry* is the hatred of, contempt for, or prejudice against men or boys in general.' (WikkiPedia)

But, it's ok if it's men being discriminated and prejudiced against ... yea, its ok. Especially they white, right?
If they white it's not racism. If they male its not misandry.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> That is a sexist statement, and if said about a female would be misogyny.


Nice try at deflection there.

It's not a statement about men, it's a statement about a bunch of the men here, and not because of their gender but merely because they are scumbags.



UberBastid said:


> The fact that there is no word for misogyny directed towards men from women - illustrates my point.


Use a dictionary genius. That you use Wikipedia for this kind of thing explains a lot.



UberBastid said:


> But, it's ok if it's men being discriminated and prejudiced against


No one has ever said that in a serious discussion of gender issues.

The only people who say things like that are men arguing in bad faith to derail the conversation because they feel their privilege being threatened.



UberBastid said:


> Especially they white, right?


Further evidence that you haven't a clue what you are talking about.



UberBastid said:


> If they male its not misandry.


You really don't understand that word do you. It can only be misandry if men are being discriminated against. It's literally the meaning of the word.

You are a living example if the phrase "to the privileged, equality feels like oppression"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> "Most of the guys posting here would just let them do it. They'd enjoy it and then complain about it later."
> That is a sexist statement, and if said about a female would be misogyny.
> 
> *'Misogyny* is the hatred of, contempt for, or prejudice against women or girls.' (WikkiPedia)
> ...


Complete and utter bullshit.

You haven't had to deal with guys who said "Oh, I really want a smart woman."
Or
"I really want an assertive woman."

The ones who *actually* want one of those things don't say that shit. They just act on the basis of what they are looking for.

My Significant Other decided there was a need for smarter friends, and so they joined Mensa.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Complete and utter bullshit.
> 
> You haven't had to deal with guys who said "Oh, I really want a smart woman."
> Or
> ...


No.
I haven't had to deal with guys that want a smart assertive women. How horrible.
Most of the guys I know are mouth-breathers who want their wimmin bare foot and pregnant, keeping a warm bed and putting a hot meal on the table at night.
That's better than a man who wants a smart assertive woman? Right?
Ok.

I HAVE however had to deal with women with chips on their shoulders because they sitting on (what they think) is a gold mine. I call it vagina - they call it their 'money maker'. Women who try to get themselves knocked up with the 'right guy', hopefully someone in medical school driving a Benz.
Yea, THOSE kinds of women.

People suck.
Your people suck.
My people suck.

ALL people suck.

Your brand of racism and sexism isn't _any_ more attractive than mine.

Love you,
UB


----------



## PittsburghG (Jul 19, 2020)

hooj said:


> Make sure you got a cam pointed to the inside and make sure you save those clips!


*for science


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

PittsburghG said:


> *for science


Gross...


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I call it vagina - they call it their 'money maker'


And you have the nerve to call others misogynists.

What a piece of work you are.


UberBastid said:


> Your brand of racism and sexism isn't _any_ more attractive than mine


There are no brands of racism or sexism. That you think they can be differentiated is laughable. They are binary states, you either are or aren't. You most definitely are.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I HAVE however had to deal with women with chips on their shoulders because they sitting on (what they think) is a gold mine. I call it vagina - they call it their 'money maker'. Women who try to get themselves knocked up with the 'right guy', hopefully someone in medical school driving a Benz.
> Yea, THOSE kinds of women.
> 
> People suck.
> ...


I've run across some women like that too. The worst ones (if that's possible) are the ones who intentionally get pregnant at widespread regular intervals to essentially keep their husband in bondage for about 30 years.

About the time each kid starts school, they magically become pregnant again, and "have to" stay home because of the new baby.

The part about the husband's occupation is purely optional. It happens at almost all levels of society.

There is, of course, a variant that I've occasionally run across.

It's the one where a single woman tells her boyfriend that she miscarried from a (supposed) pregnancy that he hadn't heard about.

The counterpart, on some level, is the possessiveness displayed by some guys. After they have sex with a woman for the first time, they act like they've planted a flag somewhere on her private parts. They laid claim to those regions, and nobody is ever (ever!) allowed to be there in the future. Especially not anybody that the guy knows.

Yeah, lots of people suck.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

fraqtl said:


> And you have the nerve to call others misogynists.


Yes, as I've said before, it takes one to know one, brutha.



fraqtl said:


> There are no brands of racism or sexism. That you think they can be differentiated is laughable.


Your hatred of polite white society is just as evil as any KKK member burning a cross.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Your hatred of polite white society is just as evil as any KKK member burning a cross.


Until he goes out murdering white people for daring to buy a house and live in it, I don't think he has reached the Klan's level of evil.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Until he goes out murdering white people for daring to buy a house and live in it, I don't think he has reached the Klan's level of evil.


LoL
Ok.

KKK member will burn in the bowels of hell.
He will just reside in the 'semi tropical' area.

Different degrees of the same behavior.


----------

